# Bachmann 3 Truck Shay



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

I have sold 2 three truck Shays locally with factory DCC and sound. Both Guys were disappointed with the sound volume. Great sound quality but too quiet for outside. Other than a better and larger speaker how can this be helped. I did the speaker change with very little help.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Replace the decoder with a better one... Zimo or QSI my recommendation. 

Greg


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

You can get some decent powered 12 volt speakers for computers these days. I bought some on special for less than $20 which are surprisingly loud have good bass. I went back and bought several more sets to use for whatever. Can't you just use the decoder you have and put a boosted amp in the locos? 

Andrew


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

The complete change is a option. I would like to be able to amplify this sound if possible - piratical.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Tell me more about those powered speakers.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Mike, one thing I did not mention, is if this is the original decoder, most of them go nuts at about 20 to 21 volts, the decoder does not handle the full NMRA DCC voltage of 24 volts (in fact it is not to be damaged at 27) 

Many people run these at a higher voltage since they are geared so low. 

So changing decoders does also solve this problem. 

I'd agree, try an amplifier first and see if you can get satisfaction. (me I'd throw the crappy decoder away, but that's just me) 

Greg


----------



## StanleyAmes (Jan 3, 2008)

You might also want to check the volume CV for both the general volume and also the whistle. Soundtraxx generally does not set thest to full volume (255) 

Stan


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

I was aware of the voltage limit for this decoder. I have not looked at the CV's yet.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Mike, there are many powered speakers on the market, some sound better than others. The ones I have are Cyber Acoustics CA-2022. ($20 on special, about half price) There is only a left and right speaker, no subwoofer. The stereo amp (2x 2.5 watts RMS) is in one speaker which is powered bu a 12 volt power pack and has a volume control and other outputs. They work of the line out from a computer (green). They sound surprisingly good for 2.5" drivers with plenty of bass, the small cabinet design (7" high) probably has much to do with it. They would be plenty loud enough for an engine and far more bass than what I have heard from trains before. 
I haven't come across anyone using these inexpensive sound amp/speaker items within trains although I'm sure it has been done. It would just be a matter of pulling out the insides and remounting. A consistent supply voltage may be the tricky part though. I usually turn sound off on trains because they sound so tinny and annoying.
I think a lot of the decoders are only 1~3 watts sound. I'm not sure what is used in the Bachmann 3 Truck Shay. 


Cyber Acoustics CA-2022

eBay $20

Andrew


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

The sound cards I have used required 8 ohm speakers or if you have the room 2x 4 ohm in series. 
All the pc speakers I have seen were 4 ohm. The Cybers above are 4 ohm. check your specs. 

John


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Totalwrecker, irreverent, check the discussion. it's the amplifier that's needed, not just the speakers. You would still need a load on the original sound unit and also reduce the signal level for the input to the extra amp then of course find room for the 2.5" stereo speakers. Space would may be an issue but it is a 3 truck shay. These speakers really do pump for what they are. 

Andrew


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Stan brought a small amplifier kit to Marty's, now to find some time to install it.


----------

